# Who makes the best Recurve Strings?



## humphris

Who makes the best Recurve Strings? 

And what is the standard Strand Count and material used?


----------



## Jim C

I do==for me and my students. Making your own is almost always the best bet because sometimes you have to play around with the length to get it just right

favorite recipes

Mens weight recurve
18 strands BCY 8125
3D end serving
.19 Halo center serving (fits large nocks well) go up one size Halo (.21) for a tighter fit

14 strands of Dyna10

same end serving .21 ANGEL or Halo Center serving

lighter weight bows

14 strands of 8125-.19 Halo=small nocks


----------



## red_elan10

You'll also want to experiment with the number of strands and type of material, as it relates to the tune of your arrows. Jim is correct - find someone good locally who will teach you how to make your own. I believe BCY also has a DVD on bowstring making. Like everything in archery (and life) - practice makes perfect!


----------



## caspian

I make most of the strings for my club, so I reckon mine. 

generally 16-18 strands of Fast Flight depending on junior/adult draw weight. .022 diamondback loop serving (I like the slightly larger loops), .018" diamondback for 18 strands and .022" for 16 strands to suit small groove nocks.

I do also do brownell #4 .021" for end loops for people that would like some colour, but I'm not a fan for centre serving as I find it frays too easily.


----------



## Wooglin

I am new to shooting with a recurve and its been over 20 years since I have shot at all. I asked this in another thread but I will ask it here too. I have a 25" Nexus riser with medium 30# limbs on the way. What length of string do I need. I would eventually love to learn how to make my own but so I can shoot the bow as soon as I get all the pieces delivered I am buying a ready made string. I did speak to a Lancaster Archery representative and he suggested a 68" Dynaflight string. Does that sound about right? Thanks for your input.


----------



## Poindexter

You do. Get to work.

Poinz


----------



## ArtV

chad weaver at www.recurves.com makes all my string for years now. He can do any style you want
Art


----------



## ArmyHooah

Jim C said:


> I do==for me and my students.


I couldn't agree more!


----------



## tjk009

Mike Gerard has been making strings since he was in high school. As his company is named Jurassic Archery, you can do the math. His work is nice, and he can help with all the variables when you decide to try some yourself.


----------



## ewan

I get strings from K1 archery. Well-made strings, no complaints. When I lived in the EU I used the pre-made strings from Altservices, they worked well too.


----------



## Greysides

Wooglin said:


> I have a 25" Nexus riser with medium 30# limbs on the way. What length of string do I need.


That combination gives a 68" bow, so a string for a 68" bow would suit, as suggested. It would be ~64.5" long for a modern material or 63.5" for dacron.


----------



## caspian

which will be 64.5" shortly afterwards. :wink:


----------



## Wooglin

Ok, I have a string and after work tonight I am going to string up the new bow and shoot a little while. Do I twist the string prior to putting it on the bow? If so, how many twists do you suggest. I am new at this, don't laugh. Wanting to have as much fun as possible with the kids while they shoot.


----------



## sawtoothscream

i just ordered a set from SBD. they get great reviews so decided ill try them.


----------



## rsarns

three tree strings http://www.3treestrings.com/index.html Tony will take good care of you there....


----------



## Greg Bouras

ArmyHooah said:


> I couldn't agree more!



Agreed and most of my favorite recipe is the same as Jim"s.

Wonder what a custom string from a string maker cost these days?


----------



## sawtoothscream

Greg Bouras said:


> Agreed and most of my favorite recipe is the same as Jim"s.
> 
> Wonder what a custom string from a string maker cost these days?


i paid like $23 for the SBD string. local shop charges $15 for garbage strings so sounds pretty fair to me.


----------

